
First Quantum-Secured Blockchain Technology Tested in Moscow - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608041/first-quantum-secured-blockchain-technology-tested-in-moscow/
======
davidgerard
The problem isn't the hash, which would go from something like O(n) to
O(sqrt(n)) - it's cracking the public-key encryption used to protect your
whatevercoins. Surprised the article didn't mention this.

